

Leaked: Facebook Homepage New Design - kloncks
http://mashable.com/2009/10/19/revealed-new-facebook-design/

======
kloncks
I really just hope they introduce some of FriendFeed's features into this
update.

FriendFeed's traffic's already down by 40%...I hope it wasn't another bad
acquisition and Facebook uses their technology into making Facebook a better
service quickly.

~~~
anateus
Well, it was made clear from the start it was mainly a talent acquisition. Any
technological merger is just a lucky bonus for us the users.

